
I Turned Down My Silicon Valley Dream Offer - mbgaxyz
https://boyter.org/posts/why-i-gave-up-on-my-silicon-valley-dream-offer/
======
asldfljadslfj
I can relate to this article a lot. Been in Asia for over 10 years mainly
because of family. It has definitely affected my career prospects. Its a hard
decision to make when you have the ability to move to SV and earn lots of
money, but deny it.

